# Welcher Rollentrainer? Reifen?



## Philipp2 (17. November 2008)

Ich suche für den Winter einen Rollentrainer, der maximal 100 - 150 kostet.
Hat da jemand was für mich ???

Wie ist es mit den Reifen, kann man auf den Rollentrainer auch mit der Breite 2.25 fahren, weil immer nur Rennräder auf den Bildern mit Rollentrainern zu sehen sind???

Ist es mit meinem Nobby Nic (2.25) oder mit Stollenreifen allgemein laut, wenn man mit dem Rollentrainer trainiert????

Danke


----------



## MaxxTBone (17. November 2008)

ich würde nicht mit stollenreifen auf die rolle...deine nachbarn werdens dir danken und deine ohren auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-FAN (17. November 2008)

ich würde einen rollentrainer reifen nehmen weil die leise sind und sich nicht so schnell abnutzen...


----------



## amg 2 (17. November 2008)

habe dir eine pm geschickt


----------



## homerjay (18. November 2008)

Ich hab den Conti fürs Rennrad, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k373/a1878/ultra-sport-hometrainer-700-x-23c.html

Den gibt es ja auch fürs Mountainbike:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k371/a2981/ultra-sport-hometrainer-26-x-175.html

Grüße


----------



## Philipp2 (19. November 2008)

Was haltet ihr vom *Tacx Satori* (ca. 170â¬) Rollentrainer?

gibts den irgendwo auch billiger? 

Kennt jemand nen internet-shop wo es einen gÃ¼nstigen Rollenreifen fÃ¼r ne Mountainbikefelge gibt?

Stimmt es, dass die Hinterbaulager bei einem Fully kaputt gehen, wenn man das Fully im Rollentrainer benutzt?

Hier mal ein paar Ansichten:


----------



## biba11 (20. November 2008)

Philipp2 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom *Tacx Satori* (ca. 170) Rollentrainer?
> 
> gibts den irgendwo auch billiger?
> 
> ...



Hoi,

hab den Satori seit knapp drei Jahren. Kann ihn nur empfehlen. Für den Preis glaub ich bekommt man nichts besseres.

Gruß BIBA


----------



## biba11 (20. November 2008)

Hier:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Training/Trainingsrollen/Satori+T1850+Trainingsrolle+%2B+Skyliner

gits den billiger.

BIBA


----------



## MaxxTBone (20. November 2008)

Philipp2 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom *Tacx Satori* (ca. 170) Rollentrainer?
> 
> gibts den irgendwo auch billiger?



wenn man mal 5 sek. lang googelt, bekommt man den schon für 159,20.


----------



## biba11 (20. November 2008)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> wenn man mal 5 sek. lang googelt, bekommt man den schon für 159,20.


----------



## Mr.T (20. November 2008)

Als Reifen würde ich mir auch mal den Kojack von Schwalbe anschauen! Der sollte auf der Rolle ordentlich laufen.
Abgesehen davon auch ganz schön wenn man mal Straße fahren will- im Winter ists im Wald ja doch oft ungemütlich.

Stollen auf der Rolle- forget it!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp2 (20. November 2008)

Ich bin ins zweifeln gekommen, da ich gelesen habe, dass der Rollentrainer so gut wie Mord für einen Fully-Rahmen und für die Hinterbaulauger sein soll.

Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen??


----------



## biba11 (20. November 2008)

Philipp2 schrieb:


> Ich bin ins zweifeln gekommen, da ich gelesen habe, dass der Rollentrainer so gut wie Mord für einen Fully-Rahmen und für die Hinterbaulauger sein soll.
> 
> Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen??



Japp, aufm Fully ist das nix. Meiner Meinung nach wird da der Hinterbau zu sehr verwunden. Machste dir den HB kaputt bzw die Lager.

Gruss BIBA


----------



## Philipp2 (21. November 2008)

Schade :-(

Und eine andere Möglichkeit auf dem eigenen Fully im Winter in der Wohnung zu trainieren gibt es nicht, oder?


----------



## biba11 (21. November 2008)

Hoi,

doch gibt es. Ne "Freie Rolle" wäre eine Alternative. Diese nimmt dann aber mehr Platz ein und du brauchst zwei profiellose Reifen.

sowas hier Z.B.:http://bike-components.de/catalog/Training/Trainingsrollen/Parabolic+Rollentrainer

Ne freie Rolle fördert auch noch die Koordination!

Gruß BIBA


----------



## Philipp2 (21. November 2008)

So eine lose Rolle sieht mir ziemlich gefährlich aus!

Was ist denn wenn man da mal zu weit nach links oder rechts kommt? 

Dann wirds nen fetten Abflug geben oder???


----------



## biba11 (21. November 2008)

Philipp2 schrieb:


> So eine lose Rolle sieht mir ziemlich gefährlich aus!
> 
> Was ist denn wenn man da mal zu weit nach links oder rechts kommt?
> 
> Dann wirds nen fetten Abflug geben oder???



Alles ne Sache von Übung. Aber du kennst ja den "Laufbandeffekt"
Gruß BIBA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp2 (21. November 2008)

Na dann is das denk ich mal auch nix. Hab nämlich gar keine Lust auf nen Abflug von dem Ding.


----------



## jasper (21. November 2008)

durch einen rollentrainer entstehen keinerlei schäden am rahmen.
wie denn auch: das rad wird am schnellspanner auf die rolle gespannt, die belastung setzt also an den identischen punkten an wie auf der straße.

thema freie rolle: wenn du von der freien rolle fährst, schießt du nicht mit 30 km/h in den kleiderschrank. das ist neben dem "rolle schadet rahmen-bs" der zweite der großen mythen, die sich um rollentrainer ranken. die räder stehen sofort still. das einzige was hier gefragt ist: reaktion, um schnell genug aus den pedalen zu kommen bevor man kippt.
gegen ein fully auf der rolle spricht einfach nur das wippen.


----------



## Philipp2 (21. November 2008)

> und zum thema "hält der rahmen" - wenn ich meinen rahmen beim rollefahren sehe, dann wird mir angst wie sich das alles bewegt und verbiegt, aber genau das ist der punkt. auf der rolle siehst du die (elastischen) verformungen. im gelände ist die belastung die gleiche, nur beobachtest du sicher nicht deinen tretlagerbereich während du im wiegetritt nen berg hochstampfst. und weil du es im gelände nicht siehst machst du dir da auch keine gedanken drüber.





> So ich habe mir einen Elite Crono Elastogel zugelegt, und muss sagen ich bin voll Entäuscht. Grund: das ganze Fully Bike biegt sich wärend des normalen Pedalierens ziemlich stark zur seite bei den Fixierungen vom Schnellspanner.Mir kommt vor als würde bald entwedere red Rahmen oder der Crono brechen. Ich weiss nun nicht ist die wegen des Gewichtes von 85kg und einer Grösse von190cm abhängig oder ist dies auch nur Gewöhnung.




Die oben zitirten Texte von anderen Usern und auch die gleiche meinung anderer hat mich von einem Rollentrainer weggebracht!

@jasper:
Hast du auch ein Fully und fährst damit auf nen Rollentrainer???

Also ich hab nen Ghost AMR Rahmen=Fully


----------



## biba11 (22. November 2008)

Philipp2 schrieb:


> Na dann is das denk ich mal auch nix. Hab nämlich gar keine Lust auf nen Abflug von dem Ding.



Neee das is echt nich so schlimm. Mit der rolle kommt man schnell zurecht.
Also kannst dich ruhig trauen. 

Gruß BIBA


----------



## biba11 (22. November 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> gegen ein fully auf der rolle spricht einfach nur das wippen.



veraltetes Gedankengut!


----------



## Philipp2 (22. November 2008)

> So ich habe mir einen Elite Crono Elastogel zugelegt, und muss sagen ich bin voll Entäuscht. Grund: das ganze Fully Bike biegt sich wärend des normalen Pedalierens ziemlich stark zur seite bei den Fixierungen vom Schnellspanner.Mir kommt vor als würde bald entwedere red Rahmen oder der Crono brechen. Ich weiss nun nicht ist die wegen des Gewichtes von 85kg und einer Grösse von190cm abhängig oder ist dies auch nur Gewöhnung.



Was macht der Kollege dann mit seinem Fully falsch, wenn er auf dem Rollentrainer fährt?


----------



## jasper (22. November 2008)

biba11 schrieb:


> veraltetes Gedankengut!


du fährst ein fully auf der freien rolle? macht´s spaß mit nem sich ständig verändernden radstand? wie oft hat´s dich von der rolle gehauen?


----------



## Philipp2 (23. November 2008)

> du fährst ein fully auf der freien rolle? macht´s spaß mit nem sich ständig verändernden radstand? wie oft hat´s dich von der rolle gehauen?



also ist ne freie Rolle doch nix oder wie ???


----------



## belphegore (23. November 2008)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> wenn man mal 5 sek. lang googelt, bekommt man den schon für 159,20.



Ich hab jetzt schon mindestens mehrere Minuten gegoogelt und das billigste war bisher 169.

@biba11
>bikecomponents
Ist im Endeffekt aber nur 1 Euro nochwas billiger (Porto)


----------



## fatboy (23. November 2008)

Philipp2 schrieb:


> also ist ne freie Rolle doch nix oder wie ???



Ja mensch, Du mußt doch selber wissen, ob du das Rad hinten fest eispannen willst oder Dir zutraust, frei auf ner "echten" Rolle zu fahren.

Schau mal bei i-bäh, da gibts auch "freie" Rollen, die vorne nen Bügel zum festmachen des Rades hatten. Ich finde freie Rolle besser, weil relitätsnäher.
http://cgi.ebay.de/PROFI-ROLLENTRAI...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Das mit dem sich veränderndem Radstand beim Fully leuchtet ein. Auf der freien Rolle bestimmt kein Spass....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biba11 (23. November 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> du fährst ein fully auf der freien rolle? macht´s spaß mit nem sich ständig verändernden radstand? wie oft hat´s dich von der rolle gehauen?



Hoi,

wusste nicht das sich der radstand mit nem fully so viel aendert?
aber sei beruhigt ich benutze kein fully auf der rolle,
Aber auch wenn der radstand das problem waere, wer faehrt ein fully auf der rolle nicht im lockout. 

gruss biba


----------



## biba11 (23. November 2008)

fatboy schrieb:


> Ich finde freie Rolle besser, weil relitätsnäher.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/PROFI-ROLLENTRAI...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## biba11 (23. November 2008)

Uebrigens Sabine Spitz benuzt auch eine freie Rolle zum aufwaermen vor dem Wettkampf.


----------



## Philipp2 (23. November 2008)

Ich denk ich kauf mir weder Rollentrainer noch freie Rolle. Die negativen Punkte bei beiden überwiegen einfach zu deutlich für mich.

Beim Rollentrainer: Schlecht für den Rahmen und die Hinterbaulauger
Bei der freien Rolle: Angst vor Abflug und veränderter Radstand

Danke Jungs für euere Tipps, Erfahrungen und Meinungen


----------



## Scapin (24. November 2008)

Philipp2 schrieb:


> Ich denk ich kauf mir weder Rollentrainer noch freie Rolle. Die negativen Punkte bei beiden überwiegen einfach zu deutlich für mich.
> 
> Beim Rollentrainer: Schlecht für den Rahmen und die Hinterbaulauger
> Bei der freien Rolle: Angst vor Abflug und veränderter Radstand
> ...



Hallo Philipp2,
nochmal kurz zum Rollentrainer und Fully. Ich spann mein Fully immer in den Rollentrainer ein - seit jetzt zwei Jahren. Wenn ich nicht zum biken komme ist das für mich die einzige Möglichkeit, zu trainieren. Ohne jede Probleme. Hab dies auch mit Nicolai abgeklärt - auch hier die Aussage, das dies zu keinen Problemen führen wird.
Ziehe auch keinen besonderen Reifen drauf - hab den Trainer von Rose für die Nutzung mit Stollenreifen. Besonders laut ist es nicht - kann dabei locker TV sehen.
Scapin


----------



## Philipp2 (24. November 2008)

Naja, vielleicht frag ich mal bei Ghost nach wie das bei meinem AMR Rahmen ist.

Danke


----------



## jasper (24. November 2008)

nochmal zum mitschreiben: es gibt keine negativen auswirkungen auf den rahmen bei ner festen rolle. es wird die achse belastet, wie in der freien wildbahn auch.
selbst das tour-magazin attestiert der festen rolle eher geringere belastungen für den rahmen als beim fahren auf der straße auftreten.


----------



## Philipp2 (24. November 2008)

> Japp, aufm Fully ist das nix. Meiner Meinung nach wird da der Hinterbau zu sehr verwunden. Machste dir den HB kaputt bzw die Lager.
> 
> Gruss BIBA



Ich werd mal jemanden von Ghost fragen wenn mir einer über den Weg läuft, ob das schlecht für den Rahmen ist, oder ob das nichts macht.


----------



## biba11 (24. November 2008)

Philipp2 schrieb:


> Ich werd mal jemanden von Ghost fragen wenn mir einer über den Weg läuft, ob das schlecht für den Rahmen ist, oder ob das nichts macht.



Hoi,
das scheint mir das beste zu sein. Wir spekulieren hier ja eh nur. Waere mal Zeit fuer ne Messreihe. Und auf Tour und Co geb ich nix!!

Viel Erfolg
Gruss BIBA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (25. November 2008)

oh man, das ist echt ein brüller. das hat nichts mit spekulation zu tun.
nur weil du dein rad auf der rolle hast, wirken nicht auf einmal irgendwelche fantasiekräfte auf den rahmen ein. auch wird der hinterbau bei zimmertemperatur nicht plötzlich butterweich. übrigens: es wirken auf einen rahmen von nikolai die gleichen einflüsse wie auf einen von gost! welche belastungen sollten denn da unterschiedlich sein? werden bei ghost die hinterräder inzwischen nicht mehr an den ausfallenden befestigt?
vielleicht kann mir mal irgendjemand erklären, warum er denkt, dass die belastungen auf der rolle höher sind?


----------



## Philipp2 (25. November 2008)

Ich denke gar nix, wenn dann musst du die schuld den jenigen geben der das mal in nen Threat geschrieben hat.


----------



## belphegore (25. November 2008)

Kann die Vorderradstütze vom Tacx Satori eigentlich auch breite Reifen aufnehmen? Wenn ich mir das auf den Fotos so ansehe, sieht es so aus, als sei die nur für schmale Reifen (Rennreifen) ausgelegt


----------



## biba11 (26. November 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> oh man, das ist echt ein brüller. das hat nichts mit spekulation zu tun.
> nur weil du dein rad auf der rolle hast, wirken nicht auf einmal irgendwelche fantasiekräfte auf den rahmen ein. auch wird der hinterbau bei zimmertemperatur nicht plötzlich butterweich. übrigens: es wirken auf einen rahmen von nikolai die gleichen einflüsse wie auf einen von gost! welche belastungen sollten denn da unterschiedlich sein? werden bei ghost die hinterräder inzwischen nicht mehr an den ausfallenden befestigt?
> vielleicht kann mir mal irgendjemand erklären, warum er denkt, dass die belastungen auf der rolle höher sind?



Komm mit Beweisen für dein Geschrei und ich bin still. Ohne diese >>>>> Spekulation!!!!
Ach und denk mal über Hebelverhältnisse nach.


----------



## belphegore (27. November 2008)

belphegore schrieb:


> Kann die Vorderradstütze vom Tacx Satori eigentlich auch breite Reifen aufnehmen?


z.B. 2,1er Nobby Nic

Keiner hier der das beantworten kann?


----------



## FuzzyLogic (28. November 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> vielleicht kann mir mal irgendjemand erklären, warum er denkt, dass die belastungen auf der rolle höher sind?


Eigentlich ist das ganz einfach: Bei saemtlichen vom Fahrer eingeleiteten Kraeften kann der Rahmen im normalen Fahrbetrieb seitlich ausweichen. Der fixierte Hinterbau auf der Rolle hat dazu keine Chance. Deswegen gehen Rahmen auf der Rolle mittelfristig kaputt, das war schon immer so, fast jeder der schon auf der Rolle gefahren ist, als man im Rennradbereich noch gemuffte Stahlrahmen einsetzte kennt das Problem aus eigener Anschauung, ich habe immer Rahmen genommen die mindestens zwei Saisons alt waren um sie dann auf der Rolle kaputt zu treten und anschliessend wegzuwerfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (1. Dezember 2008)

belphegore schrieb:


> z.B. 2,1er Nobby Nic
> 
> Keiner hier der das beantworten kann?



Hi,
fahre auf Tacx Vorderradstütze Albert in 2,25".

Sollte also locker reichen 

grüße
sun909


----------



## homerjay (1. Dezember 2008)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das ganz einfach: Bei saemtlichen vom Fahrer eingeleiteten Kraeften kann der Rahmen im normalen Fahrbetrieb seitlich ausweichen. Der fixierte Hinterbau auf der Rolle hat dazu keine Chance. Deswegen gehen Rahmen auf der Rolle mittelfristig kaputt, das war schon immer so, fast jeder der schon auf der Rolle gefahren ist, als man im Rennradbereich noch gemuffte Stahlrahmen einsetzte kennt das Problem aus eigener Anschauung, ich habe immer Rahmen genommen die mindestens zwei Saisons alt waren um sie dann auf der Rolle kaputt zu treten und anschliessend wegzuwerfen.



Das Rad wird doch über die Schellspannachse fixiert, d.h. die Kräfte werden doch genau an der gleichen Stelle eingeleitet, wie im normalen Fahrbetrieb auch. Insofern verstehe ich nicht, wie dann die Rolle den Rahmen höher belasten soll.
Kann das mal jemand erklären?


----------



## Jonez (1. Dezember 2008)

Beim normalen fahren, nimmt das Laufrad selber auch einen Teil der Kraft auf und "absorbiert" diese indem es nachgibt (Seitliche Belastung)
Auf der Rolle treten erhöhte Kräfte für den Rahmen auf, da dieser "eingesperrt" ist und so die gesamt kraft aufnehmen muss.


So hab ich mir das mal hergeleitet, bin aber kein Physiker


----------



## öcsi (1. Dezember 2008)

Oha, da sucht man Informationen über die richtige Rolle und findet sowas.
Also mal überspitzt gesagt, gibt es da Hersteller, die verkaufen Sachen die die Räder der Kunden kaputt machen. Und viele ahnungslose Biker zerstören über die langen Winter ihre Räder ohne es zu ahnen.
Ernsthaft: das mit den zusätzlichen Kräften leuchtet grundsätzlich ein. Die Frage ist, wie schlimm ist es. Wenn ich mein Rennrad da einspanne und als in die Jahre gekommener Hobbyfahrer meine Grundausdauer 2-3 die Woche trainiere, ist die Kiste dann im Frühjahr ausgeleiert? Könnte ich mir vorstellen, wenn da einer mit 95kg draufsitzt und Bergattacken mit maximalem Krafteinsatz im Stehen trainiert. Liegt das Gift mal wieder in der Dosis? Oder sind moderne Rahmen und Rollen soweit anders dass sie das besser verkraften?

Fachleute vor!

Schönen Gruß,
Öcsi


----------



## runterwetzer (1. Dezember 2008)

Extrembeispiel: Stell Dir doch mal vor was Dein Bike im Wiegetritt für Bewegungen macht. So, und jetzt spanne das arme Teil dabei einfach am Hinterbau fest. So änliche Bewegungen entstehen auch bei normaler Fahrweise, nur eben nicht so stark. Keiner von uns wird ABSOLUT ruhig auf dem Rad sitzen. Die Pendelbewegung muß also vom eingespannten Rahmen absorbiert werden. Den Rest kann man sich ja denken...
Ich fahre auf der freien Rolle mit dem Rennrad und benutze dazu billige Laufräder. Ein "Sturz" von der Rolle kommt einem Sturz aus dem Stand gleich. Die Geschwindigkeit zur Umgebung beträgt ja 0 km/h und die geringe Masse der drehenden Luafräder reicht nicht mal für einen Fleck auf dem Parkett. 

Slaute


----------



## Alex0711 (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich würde gerne auch mehr über diese seltsamen, plötzlich auftretenden Kräfte wissen.
Dazu möchte ich mal folgendes in den Raum werfen:
1) Wer fährt Bergattacken auf dem Rollentrainer?
2) Wer hat tatsächlich einen Beweis für beschädigte Rahmen durch eben diese Rollentrainer?
3) Wer macht seinen Lock-Out mit dem Fully nicht zu auf der Rolle?

Die Fragen sind alle ernst gemeint, weil ich mir ein neues Bike kaufen werde und auch auf der Rolle über den Winter meine Grundlagenausdauer trainieren wollte. Ich rede hier nicht von Bergsprints, High-Level Puls oder Watt treten jenseits von Gut und Böse. Das kann man sich alles beim Joggen, Schwimmen oder im Frühjahr auf dem Bike in der Natur holen (is eh schöner als im Raum)!

Also bitte die Fragen nicht als Provokation sehen, sondern konstuktiv beantworten.
Vielen Dank

Gruß
Alex


----------



## FuzzyLogic (5. Dezember 2008)

Alex0711 schrieb:


> 1) Wer fährt Bergattacken auf dem Rollentrainer?


Wohl kaum jemand. Aber es wird auch kaum jemand ausschliesslich Grundlage auf dem Rollentrainer fahren, sondern sicher auch die ein oder andere Krafteinheit (sonst langweilt man sich ja zu Tode), und spaetestens da tritt niemand, vor allem kein MTBler, mehr rund.



Alex0711 schrieb:


> 2) Wer hat tatsächlich einen Beweis für beschädigte Rahmen durch eben diese Rollentrainer?


Ich. Allerdings wie oben schon bemerkt bei alten Rennradrahmen aus Stahl mit Muffen, die wurden auf dem Rollentrainer spuerbar weich, aber heutige Rahmen sind natuerlich stabiler und duerften das weit laenger mitmachen, eine Belastung stellt es trotzdem immernoch dar.

Natuerlich macht man einen Rahmen nicht zwangslaeufig kaputt, weil man mal ein paar "Kilometer" auf der Rolle abspult, aber fuer den dauerhaften Rollenseinsatz wuerde ich persoenlich immer einen alten Rahmen nehmen den ich nicht mehr brauche.


----------



## Scapin (5. Dezember 2008)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:


> Natuerlich macht man einen Rahmen nicht zwangslaeufig kaputt, weil man mal ein paar "Kilometer" auf der Rolle abspult, aber fuer den dauerhaften Rollenseinsatz wuerde ich persoenlich immer einen alten Rahmen nehmen den ich nicht mehr brauche.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Mit meinem Fully fahre ich jetzt im Winter auf der Rolle da mir schlicht die Zeit fehlt zu Biken - ich aber das Radfahren in meine Diabetes Therapie eingebaut habe. Spaß macht es leider gar keinen. Auch nicht vor der Glotze. Daher auch nicht stundenlang. Mache dies ca. 45 Minuten (etwa 3-4´mal in der Woche) mit unterschiedlichen Widerständen - aber gehe eigentlich nie aus dem Sattel. Nicolai hat mir aber zugesichert, dass auch bei "stundenlangem" Gebrauch keinerlei Schaden auftreten kann. Wird sich aber bei mir nicht ergeben.

Sollte ich es regelmäßig und häufig nuten würde ich mir auch ein altes Bike hierfür zulegen. Ist ja schließlich auf der Rolle egal.

Scapin


----------



## biba11 (5. Dezember 2008)

Scapin schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Mit meinem Fully fahre ich jetzt im Winter auf der Rolle da mir schlicht die Zeit fehlt zu Biken - ich aber das Radfahren in meine Diabetes Therapie eingebaut habe. Spaß macht es leider gar keinen. Auch nicht vor der Glotze. Daher auch nicht stundenlang. Mache dies ca. 45 Minuten (etwa 3-4´mal in der Woche) mit unterschiedlichen Widerständen - aber gehe eigentlich nie aus dem Sattel. Nicolai hat mir aber zugesichert, dass auch bei "stundenlangem" Gebrauch keinerlei Schaden auftreten kann. Wird sich aber bei mir nicht ergeben.
> 
> Sollte ich es regelmäßig und häufig nuten würde ich mir auch ein altes Bike hierfür zulegen. Ist ja schließlich auf der Rolle egal.
> 
> Scapin




 genau auf der Rolle siehts ja keiner!


----------



## belphegore (5. Dezember 2008)

Scapin schrieb:


> Mache dies ca. 45 Minuten (etwa 3-4´mal in der Woche) mit unterschiedlichen Widerständen - aber gehe eigentlich nie aus dem Sattel.
> Sollte ich es regelmäßig und häufig nuten würde ich mir auch ein altes Bike hierfür zulegen. Ist ja schließlich auf der Rolle egal.
> 
> Scapin



Na, drei bis viermal die Woche ist doch schon regelmäßig und häufig



Aber mal zurück zum Thema Rollentrainer und Reifen. Hab mir einen Tacx Satori geholt und bin darauf 'ne dreiviertel Stunde mit'nem nagelneuen Continental Hometrainer Reifen gerollt (Stufe 5). Hatte danach, hauptsächlich hinter'm Trainer  und aber auch unterm Rad alles voll vom orangen Gummi. Und dem Reifen sieht's man auch schon an. Hatte auch das Gefühl als ob der Reifen öfter mal durchdrehen würde...



Edit: Problem ist, denke ich, behoben Zu wenig Druck der Rolle gegen den Reifen...

Edit2: Erst aus der FAQ von der Tacx Hompage geht hervor, wie man genau die Anpreßschraube der Rolle einzustellen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belphegore (7. Dezember 2008)

Von wegen SchÃ¤den am Rahmen, hab das hier gerade zufÃ¤llig im Forum der rennrad-news gefunden:



			
				Tour schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auswertung der Daten Ã¼berraschte: Bei gleicher Leistung verformt sich der Rahmen auf der StraÃe bei fast allen Messungen mehr als auf der Rolle. Einzig beim Sprint, der Maximalbelastung fÃ¼r das Material, gleicht sich die Rahmendeformation zwischen StraÃe und Rolle. Wie fÃ¼r den Fahrer nimmt der Stress auch fÃ¼r den Rahmen vom Grundlagentraining hin zum Wiegetritt zu. Betrachtet man die SchwingungsausschlÃ¤ge, erkennt man, dass Sitzrohr, Kettenstreben und Unterrohr am stÃ¤rksten verformt werden. ADP-Ingenieur Peter BÃ¶hm stellte nach Sichtung der kompletten Daten fest, dass das âKorsett Rollentrainer eher unterstÃ¼tzendâ wirkt. Umkehrschluss: Das âKorsettâ fehlt beim Fahren auf der StraÃe â der Radler agiert aktiver, arbeitet mehr mit dem OberkÃ¶rper, bewegt das Rad stÃ¤rker. Das fÃ¼hrt bei gleicher Leistung dazu, dass die KrÃ¤fte Ã¼ber Lenker, Sattel und Pedale vielfÃ¤ltiger auf den Rahmen einwirken. Hinzu kommen die FahrbahneinflÃ¼sse. Alle diese Unterschiede kÃ¶nnten die gemessene stÃ¤rkere Verformung im Vergleich zur Rolle erklÃ¤ren.



Und was fÃ¼r's Rennrad zutrifft, sollte fÃ¼r's Mountainbike erst recht zutreffen.


----------

